# Psychologically-damaging bad dream.



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Your subconscious really does know how to tamper with your sanity.

I had a very traumatic, very disturbing bad dream last night.
Vivid, somewhat realistic.
It was like a psychological nightmare that wouldn't end.

The dream spanned two days; that's what made it even worse.
Day one, something terrible happened.
Day two, dream me wakes up hoping it was all just a dream, only to realise that it wasn't.

Obviously, the dream itself is disturbing me.
But what is really bothering is how much my rationality has been knocked off-track.
I'm on that strangely detached state where I can barely taste or feel anything.

NT's often have brilliant minds due to their solid rationality.
But when your rationality has been thrown off-track by your own formidable subconscious,
What do you do?

Rationalise your own rationality back on track?​


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

How was it disturbing? I often have bad dreams/nightmares.

Was it something you did or was it something done to you?

I've had dreams be very realistic indeed and I didn't even realise it was a dream no matter how bizzare it was, including nightmares.

I don't know waht to do really, calm down and get your thoughts on other things maybe? I just try not to dwell upon it.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Can't really elaborate but it's about something specific in my life going horribly wrong, but it's completely not my fault. Something like emotional betrayal by someone else.

I'm definitely not dwelling on it, it's just put me in a detached state. :/


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Dreams - and nightmares - are based on things that your mind dwells on. They are a composition of your emotional state, the things you have thought about and that which you have experienced yourself.

Like all the things you're afraid of, you can defeat them by facing your fears head-on. If not, time tends to heal all wounds by applying distance and detachment to them.

All the best.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

You're obviously very affected by it and it might be hard for you to be able to deal with the emotions "efficiently" since this also isn't your natural habitat so to say (and is shocking to everyone when this happens for the first time). I wish you good luck in getting through the bad emotion and getting yourself back on track... Don't be afraid of your mind... Let the feelings slide... I'm sure your "rational self" is still there ^^


----------

